# Husky Hair!!!!!!!!>.<!!!!!!



## Yonwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

ITS INSANE!!!!
i have a dog brush but it just doesnt quite do the job.
Anyone know what i can use to keep his agonizing hair contained


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Have him professionally groomed. A high velocity blow dryer will remove most all of that coat, and then you can keep up with it at home with a slicker brush and a greyhound comb.


----------



## Yonwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice. I appreciate the help!! thank you so much.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I sympathize! My sibe is blowing coat right now too.  My best tools are my high velocity dryer and my undercoat rake. Having a force dryer makes life so much easier although I know they are a little on the more expensive side, but I would never want to go through a coat blow without one!


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

Huskies!!!

Logan is a constant shedder while Sookie seems to be a coat-blower.

Does anyone have advice on how to get Logan to stop shedding? I noticed that he loses some of his topcoat too which makes me think maybe fish oil or another supplement might help him.

Does anyone use those oil supplements for the purposes of reducing shedding? I hate to be a sucker and spend more money on supplements when they're already eating premium dog food and getting brushed regularly. . .


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I feed my dogs premium grain free food too and I supplement their food with Nupro. I cannot stand the smell of fish oil but it does make an excellent supplement for their skin and coat. Another option is olive oil which I've also tried for my sibe but stopped giving it after he started getting softer stools as a result.

More frequent shedding can be the result of climate for sibes living in warmer areas. When we lived in WA state our sibe blew coat twice a year, but since living in FL for the past 14 months he has blown coat 5 times in the past year all due to the much warmer climate. And then of course no two dogs are the same and while the majority of sibes blow coat twice a year there are a number of huskies that smaller amounts year round.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

geekbruin said:


> Huskies!!!
> 
> Logan is a constant shedder while Sookie seems to be a coat-blower.
> 
> ...



Nico also sheds year round so I started giving her salmon oil about 2 months ago. It's softened her skin/coat and cut down on the shedding a little. I don't come away with a huge clump of hair when I pet her now but she still sheds pretty much constantly.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

My brother has a brush from http://www.love2pet.com/love2petgroomingbrush_large.html and it works incredibly well for his husky. Wiley sits nicely while we brush out a grocery bag of fur at a time. I bought one for my eskie, while she doesn't like it it does work wonders for her knots she gets at her ears and arm pits.


----------

